# 26/08/06 Maroochy River



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi guys i was just wondering if any of you would like to hit the river with me on this date, as the tide looks good and with some luck the weather will be too.
I was thinking of maybe drifting down to the mouth of the river and coming back up with the tide.
Im on the canal and dont have anyway of transporting my yak yet. 
So starting from picnic point i think might work for those who drive there yaks to the water, and there parking there too.
Or if anyones got a better plan, hell we'll go with that  
Thanks Rik


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

Might be up for it. Sounds like a fine plan.

Will let you know closer to the day.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

No prob mate


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

your right about the river mouth being dead salti.
And i got it wrong about the tide polylureosis its going to take us up river and then back down again, not the other way round.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

Stuck in Brisbane and won't be able to join you tomorrow.

Hope you get stuck into the flaties - Maybe a new PB is on the cards.

Went and bought a PFD today after reading about your experience with the anchor! It might be nice out near the mouth but thide rips through there pretty quick at times.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Np mate. 
i hope a new PB's on the card and good to here you got a PFD  
theres always next week or the week after and so. the rivers not going anywhere


----------

